# Storing live rock



## bran91 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 30g fowlr tank and I recently have decided that I am going to go onto more schooling and won't be home to take care of it. And none of my family members will be able to take care of it while im gone. I have about 35lbs of rock in the tank and I dont want to get rid of it. What would be the best way to store the live rock for an extended period of time?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

sit it out in the sun and dry it out. Then throw it in a barrel or other rubbermaid cointainer until your ready to use it again.


----------

